# american hunter spreader



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone have the american hunter spreader? The one you can get from huntsport.com or amazon.. I bought one and used it for the first time on saturday.. It worked well until we got some clumpy salt.. The auger stopped working in the bottom.. Anyone have this spreader or have any ideas to fix it? I washed it out and everything. The spreader spins fine.. I put kitty litter in it earlier just to test. Some still comes out, but the flowrate switch isnt working. So its stuck open, but not very much.


----------

